
Employees Deplane from Flightcar as It Undergoes Major “Restructuring” - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/08/employees-deplane-from-flightcar-as-it-undergoes-major-restructuring/
======
bruceb
Has anyone used this service and found it worth it?

